# mineralöl statt DOT???



## hst_trialer (11. Oktober 2006)

hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen gemacht in der verwendung von mineralöl statt dot?

hab ne avid juicy 7 und weiß leider nicht wie die dichtungen darauf reagieren?
leider ist mir dot flüssigkeit, aufgrund dessen das sie luft zieht und sehr umständlich entlüftet werden muss, bisschen zu schwammig in der bremse.
ich denke dass mineralöl da besser läuft?

meint ihr das geht?


----------



## jockie (11. Oktober 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen gemacht in der verwendung von mineralöl statt dot?
> 
> hab ne avid juicy 7 und weiß leider nicht wie die dichtungen darauf reagieren?
> leider ist mir dot flüssigkeit, aufgrund dessen das sie luft zieht und sehr umständlich entlüftet werden muss, bisschen zu schwammig in der bremse.
> ...



Wegen den Dichtungen...keine Ahnung...würde ich ins Handbuch gucken und eventuell mal suchen, ob's Dichtsätze für DOT gibt...Händler/Avid-Seite usw.

DOT schwammig? Schmarrn! Einzig mir bekannter Unterschied (neben hydrophil) ist, dass DOT halt 'nen wesentlich höheren Siedepunkt hat, was dich bei reiner Trial-Nutzung der Bremse nicht weiter jucken sollte, so heiß wird die da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2006)

also ich denke diese richtung dürfte gehen. aber halt undersrum nicht also ne Mineralölbremse mit DOT fahren dürfte nicht gehen. Ich denke in der Bedienungsanleitung dürfte drin stehen nur mit DOT zu verwenden. Aber mal im guten Fahradladen mal nach fragen der könnte (müsste) das wissen.


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2006)

die einzige fehlerquelle die ich sehen könnte, wäre die tatsache, daß DOT tatsächlich dichtungen geschmeidig hält, wie das mit den angebotenen mineralölen ist weiss ich nicht. es ist nämlich ein alter schrauber trick gummi dichtungen, o-ringe etc. die hart zu werden drohen übernacht in DOT einzulegen.....könnte passieren, daß die dichtungen der juicy mit mineralöl spröde werden mit der zeit.

ra


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Oktober 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> leider ist mir dot flüssigkeit, aufgrund dessen das sie luft zieht und sehr umständlich entlüftet werden muss, bisschen zu schwammig in der bremse.




äähm..
dot zieht keine luft. mit der zeit wasser, aber das dauert 1-2 jahre.
wo liegt der unterschied beim entlüften? dot oder öl? beides flüssig...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (11. Oktober 2006)

Das kannste ganz genau einmal versuchen  und danach deine Bremse in die Tonne kloppen.Sämtliche Bauteile der Bremse,darunter auch Ausgleichsblase usw. sind entweder auf Dot oder auf Mineralöl abgestimmt(je nach Hersteller).


----------



## Spezialistz (11. Oktober 2006)

stimmt, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. die dichtungen werden den geist aufgeben, wennde die jeweils andere flüssigkeut wählst.


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Oktober 2006)

stimmt alles und das 



jockie schrieb:


> Einzig mir bekannter Unterschied (neben hydrophil) ist, dass DOT halt 'nen wesentlich höheren Siedepunkt hat, was dich bei reiner Trial-Nutzung der Bremse nicht weiter jucken sollte, so heiß wird die da nicht.


[KLUGSCHEISS]
heisst hygroskopisch. hygrophile stoffe sind was anderes.

(nur der korrektheit halber)
[/KLUGSCHEISS]

Schwammiger Druckpunkt kommt meisst von der Bremse ansich. Eine Hayes zb. ist Knüppelhart und eine Shimano wird immer etwas weicher sein - egal wie gut entlüftet.


----------



## jockie (11. Oktober 2006)

Dass "DOT Luft ziehen soll" habe ich glatt überlesen *harr*



fahrbereit schrieb:


> stimmt alles und das
> 
> 
> [KLUGSCHEISS]
> ...



Öööhm, danke! Hatte mein DOT-Fläschchen gerade nicht gefunden wo's draufsteht und das Wort gehört zu einer handvoll, mit denen ich merktechnisch auf Kriegsfuß stehe; zumal die Endung -skop ja eigentlich in 'nen ganz anderen Bereich gehört


----------



## plazermen (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte mineralol mit meiner hs 11 irgendwann mal ausprobiert: funktioniert ********, zylinder gehen wesentlich  langsamer zuruck, hebel weich. Das zeug war nicht mehr so dicht wie neu, aber nachdem ich ol eingefuhlt hatte - ging es nur noch schlimmer. Nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## CoreTec (11. Oktober 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> stimmt alles und das
> 
> 
> [KLUGSCHEISS]
> ...




So, und ich klugscheiss jetzt noch einen drauf und sage, das heißt "hydrophil"

hydro = Wasser
phil = "liebend"


Hygroskopie gibts z.B. bei NaCl (Salz), das hat aber mehr was mit der molekularen Struktur zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2006)

plazermen schrieb:


> Ich hatte mineralol mit meiner hs 11 irgendwann mal ausprobiert: funktioniert ********, zylinder gehen wesentlich  langsamer zuruck, hebel weich. Das zeug war nicht mehr so dicht wie neu, aber nachdem ich ol eingefuhlt hatte - ging es nur noch schlimmer. Nicht zu empfehlen.



also du weist aber achon das Magura Royal blood, mineral öl ist ja


----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. Oktober 2006)

hej,ich habe zwar keine hydraulischen bremsen (VBRAKES forever), muss aber noch mal kurz erwähnen, dass man mit mechanischen bremsen eigentlich nie solche probs hat 
nein was ich eigentlich sagen wollte...
ich studiere ja maschinenbau, und da lerne ich tag um tag immer mehr, das sich meistens bei irgendwelchen konstruktionen-egal was es ist, sich nach normen gerichtet wird, oder es plausibele erklärungen gibt, warum ein konstrukteur grade das nimmt und nicht das...
was ich damit sagen will, die haben sich sicher was dabei gedacht, dass man in die bremsen gerade dot reinfüllt und nicht irgendwas anderes...jaja jetzt sagen die meisten wieder ja aber ich hab das schon so ausprobiert oder bei mir klappt das aber auch, nur meiner meinung sollte man vieleicht schon mal einsehen, dass leute die mindestens 5 jahre studiert haben(ja man nennt sie konstrukteure oder ingeniere), vieleicht doch ein wenig mehr ahnung haben....
wenn du die bremse korrekt entlüftet hast und alles nach vorschrift gemacht hast, und sie immer noch nicht vernünftig geht, dann schick sie ein...-ich glaube nicht das ein anderes medium einen großen unterschied bedeutet, aber sobald du da rumhantierst geht die komplette haftung garantie etc verloren. ich würds mir wirklich überlegen!
gruß flo


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Oktober 2006)

CoreTec schrieb:


> So, und ich klugscheiss jetzt noch einen drauf und sage, das heißt "hydrophil"
> 
> hydro = Wasser
> phil = "liebend"
> ...



hygroskopisch
man beachte den Text ab "Unerwünschte Efekte"
hydrophil


----------



## foenfrisur (12. Oktober 2006)

dot lässt die dichtungen anschwellen und hält sie geschmeidig.
diese dichtungen sind extra für´s dot angepasst.
füllst du nun mineralöl ein, dann quellen die dichtungen nicht auf und dichten die bremse nicht richtig ab...
dann einmal am hebel gezogen und die suppe läuft aus.

so einfach ist dat!


----------



## lelebebbel (12. Oktober 2006)

Lest das Bremsenlexikon auf www.the-cleg.com

Der Witz an DOT ist unter anderem, dass es -obwohl es Lack killt- zu den Dichtungen sehr freundlich ist. Konkret: es erlaubt die Verwendung eines Dichtungsmaterials, welches mit Mineralöl NICHT klarkommt. Sprich: Tu Mineralöl rein und die Dichtungen gehen höchstwahrscheinlich hops.


----------



## trialsrider (12. Oktober 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej,ich habe zwar keine hydraulischen bremsen (VBRAKES forever), muss aber noch mal kurz erwähnen, dass man mit mechanischen bremsen eigentlich nie solche probs hat
> nein was ich eigentlich sagen wollte...
> ich studiere ja maschinenbau, und da lerne ich tag um tag immer mehr, das sich meistens bei irgendwelchen konstruktionen-egal was es ist, sich nach normen gerichtet wird, oder es plausibele erklärungen gibt, warum ein konstrukteur grade das nimmt und nicht das...
> was ich damit sagen will, die haben sich sicher was dabei gedacht, dass man in die bremsen gerade dot reinfüllt und nicht irgendwas anderes...jaja jetzt sag......bla bla bla....
> gruß flo



wollte nur deinen Text was kürzen....
Ne quark das was du sagst stimmt ja so auch, nur leider gibt es ja immer wieder Fälle wie z.b Magura die auch sagen das man NUR ihr Royal Blood da 
einfüllen soll und kein Wasser oder sonstwas! Das sagen die auch nur damit
sie Kohle machen von daher! Fragen kann man ja immer! Und er wird ja jetzt eingesehen haben das er es nicht Versuchen sollte!....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (12. Oktober 2006)

magura sagt nur royal blood... das ist ja soweit klar aber gemeint ist Mineralöl. ganz einfach -> schmiereffekt und vermeidung der Porösität. Das liegt nunmal bei Wasser nicht vor zumal wasser von seinen "Fähigkeiten" her ansich nicht allzu gut (im sinne der FLuidmechanik) geeignet ist (Temperaturen).  Ich nehme an das ist auch der weiter grund warum magura die Wasser- option in ihren Büchlein  einfach mal weglässt. 
Für unsere bremsen tut wasser von der Kraftweiterleitung her seinen effekt genauso wie Öl, man solltet nur halt nicht in Sibirien oder in der Wüste trialen.
Wer fährt denn alles nur mit wasser? treten bei euch keine dichtungsprobleme auf. Meine Erklärung wäre, dass es zu erhöhtem Abrieb der Dichtung im Zylinder kommt und von daher im laufe de zeit die Dichtungen immer schlechter werden. Beim Öl bleibt einfach immer ein kleiner schmierfil zurück und wenn sich das Öl nur in den Oberflächenunebenheiten niederlässt und dadurch der Verlust (wie mein prof sagen würde) infenitesimal klein ist.
 zustimmung oder wiederspruch? 
ich persönlich fahre Royal Blood weil ich da günstig rankomme!!! würde aber generell zu keinem anderen greifen weil wegen garantiefall und ich mit dem Magura service generell unzufreiden bin und von daher nicht mehr diskussionsstoff liefern will als nötig.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Oktober 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ... (wie mein prof sagen würde) infenitesimal klein ist...
> ...würde aber generell zu keinem anderen greifen weil wegen garantiefall und ich mit dem Magura service generell unzufreiden bin und von daher nicht mehr diskussionsstoff liefern will als nötig.



hihi, die profs lieben das wort...  

genau das meine ich auch, garantiefall ist auf jedenfall zu beachten.
klar kostet royal blood ein bischen mehr, aber ich glaube jetzt nicht unbedingt, dass die da so ein geld rausschlagen...
fakt ist grundsätzlich dass die konstrukteure dafür grade stehen müssen wenn die bremse kaputt geht, und jemand zu schaden kommt. juristisch gesehen ist das wirklich ein wichtiger punkt und fals man daran rumgemaggelt hat, steht man schlecht da.
ausserdem kann man sich das ja wohl einmal leisten, ich meine wie oft befüllt man denn die bremse neu oder entlüftet sie....
also ich versteh echt nicht, warum ihr euch über z.b. das magura blood so aufregt, ich meine alle anderen trial parts sind wesentlich teurer, auf die paar euro von royal blood kommts doch auch nicht an oder?


----------



## plazermen (12. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also du weist aber achon das Magura Royal blood, mineral öl ist ja



wat? echt? 

Der Unterschied besteht daran, dass Magura Blood halt nicht so dickflussig wie das ubliche in autos verwendene Mineralol ist. Und wie es schon der foenfrisur sagte - bei der einer so dicken Flussigkeit Magura Dichtungen funktionieren gar nicht mehr.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Oktober 2006)

vor der neu-befüllung muss die flüssigkeit durch unterdruck entlüftet werden... ist nicht ganz einfach aber wichtig


Spezialistz schrieb:


> äähm..
> dot zieht keine luft. mit der zeit wasser, aber das dauert 1-2 jahre.
> wo liegt der unterschied beim entlüften? dot oder öl? beides flüssig...


----------

